# colapsed lung



## McMan (11 Aug 2004)

So here's the deal: My lung colapsed about 6 years ago, there's never been a problem since it was fixed.
Is this going to cause a problem for my medical? I know I won't be diving or anything, but I wasn't planning on it anyway.
Anyone ever have a similar problem? I'll be applying for Infantry as a DEO.
Thanks


----------



## combat_medic (11 Aug 2004)

While I don't know if this will prevent you from entering the CF, I have no doubt that the doctor you're speaking to will ask you a lot of questions about it. The best thing you can do is to go to your family doctor, and have him write out exactly what happened to you at the time, and your present medical condition including any side-effects or medications you're taking because of it (if any). The more detail you can bring with you, the less running around you'll have to do later. It will save you a big headache and a long delay.


----------

